# 2022 Semen Retention Challenge (365 days of God Mode)



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.



If you're none of the above then this will be the challenge of all challenges. It's the greatest challenge of your damn life. If I were to guess I would say less than 1% of men can go a full year without losing a single drop of semen. I won't count wet dreams since that's nearly impossible to control but do your best to mind what you're thinking about before going to bed. Ejaculation/masturbation/sex is the most powerfull and most addictive thing on the plannet outside of maybe cocaine. When you perform this action your release tons of feel good hormones that pump through your system. Over time it kills your spirti, your mind, your body, etc. This action especially when done in excess is very destructive and makes you less of a man.

How To Join The Challenge And How to Participate:
1.) Just post a comment here and say you would like to join
2.) Once a month on the 1rst of every month post on this thread (set a notification, put it on your damn calindar). I will ensure this thread is bumped on the first as a reminder to all. I may post daily as an accountability method and would recommend this but it's not required. Just say Month ______ finished. This means you didn't lose a single drop of semen (outside of wet dreams)
3.) If you fail during a month just post here and say Month ______ Failed.
4.) You're no longer in the year long challenge however, you can still participate and see how long of a streak you can achieve and post your results here.
5.) Feel free to hold not only yourself accountable but others as well and provide each other with motivation.




Overall This challenge is to anyone on this board. This will show you who on this board has the strongest powers of discipline, self control, will power, etc. Anyone who successfully finishes this challenge will receive their prize of all the benefits listed below. I'm not really great with gifts/prizes but perhaps credibility among your online peers may be the best gift one can receive from people on here.

The benefits of semen retention are many:
1.) Increased testosterone levels
2.) Increase hair growth
3.) Muscle repair and growth (results in being stronger/better athlete
4.) Sharper memory 
5.) Improved sleep
6.) Boosts immune system
7.) Boosts confidence
8.) well being/happiness increased
9.) More time (not beating your meat or thinking about that crap daily saves you a ton of time 
10.) Increased productivity
11.) Improved skin 


Great men who practiced long term semen retention:
1.) Nikola Tesla
2.) Leonardo Da Vinci
3.) Tyson
4.) Ali
5.) Steve Jobs

These men and many other great men who practiced seme retention also used sexual transmutation which converted their sexual energy into their purpose (sports, business, science, inventions, etc). This can be done with meditation, Yoga, and or Qigong. Essentially your gift is these benefits and the benefits continue to compound over time and you continue to receive more great benefits the longer you control your urgers. There is a point where you reach a peak where you will still continue to have all the great benefits but there will no longer be any more additional benefits as time goes on. These benefits gradually increase over time. You can watch timeline videos but different benefits become more noticeable after certain peroids of time. 

Overall these improvements to your physical, mental and spiritual self can potentially increase your overall life with an increase in female attraction to you, increased income (from job or business and or investing or all combined), increased social status, and overall just a better man and better life than you once had. Stacking positive habits is a great method when combined with semen retention. Some of these habits include:

1.) Working on your purpose (business, career, hobby, etc)
2.) reading
3.) Meditation
4.) Working out
5.) tracking progress
6.) Earthing
7.) Whim Hof Method
8.) Sports


Tips: 
1.) Set an alarm daily to watch a video or read some kind of information covering semen retention. I would recommend doing this during your most likely time to relapse (Most people it will be right after dinner or first thing in the morning on weekends). This keeps you motivated. I personally go with benefits and long term transformation videos. Sometimes watching what can happen if you fap to often negative videos are good as well. Feel free to add great videos or articles on this thread.
2.) Know your triggers (alcohol, certain foods, social media (images videos), porn obviously.
3.) Replace these things with positive habits as listed above or something else
4.) Continue to post on here as much as possible. There's a great amount of power in community/tribe as we're more powerfull together. Having others to support you while you support others is fun and helpfull.
5.) Practice sexual transmutation: This is very important and it can come in the form of meditation, yoga, qi gong, visualization or a combination of some or all these methods.
6.) Catch yourself in the act of thinking about sexual fantasies or even looking at a woman in a sexual manner. You don't need to supress it, just acknowledge the thought and let it float away and think about something else.
7.) A trick is any women you see online or in person you can think about as it's your mom, sister, grandma or daughter. Hopefully non of you're incest whores or else this won't work. I was having issues with this early in my journey but using this method really helps.
8.) Fill up your schedule: Fill up every minute of every hour so you just have no time to beat your meat.
9.) WHEN AT THE COMPUTER and the urge pops in your mind SHUT THAT SHIT DOWN IMMEDIATELY. Turn it off and do something for 5 to 10 minutes to drain that urge from your mind. This could be a walk outside, meditation, exercise, cold shower, electrocuting yourself as a form of punishment (Jk don't do this).

Overall this is the honor system so just be honest. Lying/cheating will make you feel like trash, and you will feel more guilty over time. Just be as honest as possible. In creating this thread I know I have to be the one to lead by example so I vow to last the entire year of 2022 and will be as honest as possible so if I do fail one time (won't fucking happen) I must admit it. With that being said I will still participate on this thread.

Note: This first few weeks and even months this may feel like the most difficult thing you've ever attempted in your life. However, I must tell you that once you get over the hump (2 weeks, 2 months or whatever amount of time it is for you) eventaully semen retention is nothing at all like breathing it will be natural. Eventually the thought of doing it will be like smoking as it only has negative effects on your life (unless for procreation).



This challenge isn't for everyone you fucking have nothing to lose and everything to gain from this challenge as I know this can and will be life changing when you combine semen retention with stacking positive habits in your life.

Good luck to everyone who joins. I'm starting now but the official start is Jan first. Feel free to join now.

I will make an excel spreadsheet of everyone who joins and starts on Jan 1rst. I'll @You each month on the first if you're still on the list of high achievers.

Also, at the end of the year feel free to add what other positive habits you added and goals you achieved in your life.


----------



## justadude (Dec 3, 2021)

not a single word + just busted a nut


----------



## .👽. (Dec 3, 2021)

2 days is the most i did a nofap. also:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Dec 3, 2021)

I just cummed in @egoy ‘s ass ngl


----------



## Deleted member 16129 (Dec 3, 2021)

Joining


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 3, 2021)

Joining, I lowkey have an addiction


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 3, 2021)

I just cummed on my dog


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Dec 3, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting tomorrow, December 4th.
Going anywhere from 6 weeks to 3 months.
Wish me luck. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 3, 2021)

Someone on here debunked semen retention and said something about vasodilation and stress hormones and shit.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 3, 2021)

Joining


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i will cum on your moms face


You missed your chance. Her ashes were released on a mountain top. You can cum on your own mom's face if that's the kind of thing you're into.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> You missed your chance. Her ashes were released on a mountain top. You can cum on your own mom's face if that's the kind of thing you're into.


already did cum on your mom
might wonder why her ashes looked a bit white
those were my cum stains


----------



## datboijj (Dec 3, 2021)

im in bitch no cap in my game


----------



## Deleted member 15406 (Dec 3, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would try it


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 3, 2021)

bro I’m literally gonna post pornography to this thread in january


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 3, 2021)

Solidcoin said:


> View attachment 1425744


#NoFap only transformation.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Dec 3, 2021)

Only people with 0 testosterone/ don't workout and are fat / can afford to sleep late will achieve this


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 3, 2021)

PingPong said:


> I just cummed in @egoy ‘s ass ngl


Imagine giving egoy an anal creampie 



Spoiler


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

Herecales_Perseus said:


> i would try it


You're on the list. See you on Jan 1rst.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr. Chad said:


> Joining


You've been added to the list

You will become a superhero.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Joining, I lowkey have an addiction


Not anymore you don't. You've been added to the list.


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 3, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> You've been added to the list
> 
> You will become a superhero.


Mike tyson did it i want too i join


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> already did cum on your mom
> might wonder why her ashes looked a bit white
> those were my cum stains


Boring


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2021)

@King Solomon


King Solomon said:


> Boring


i agree the start and your comeback were pretty good
but this one felt forced


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

bobby said:


> Mike tyson did it i want too i join


You've been added to the list.


----------



## one job away (Dec 3, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fap is the most incel level bs jfl. Top That of with muh im alpha on top of that and you know you got a Full breed Truecel


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @King Solomon
> 
> i agree the start and your comeback were pretty good
> but this one felt forced


Overall these things just bore me. It's not your fault. I'm sure someone enjoys your material.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 3, 2021)

one job away said:


> No fap is the most incel level bs jfl. Top That of with muh im alpha on top of that and you know you got a Full breed Truecel


I never felt like a weaker man than when I was doing hookups for one year straight. At one point I decided it was all a waste of time and no longer worth the risk in 2017. I started semen retention and stacked habits from that point. I improved my life in every single area dramatically. 

I imagine incels are fapping daily to porn, and simping for women on only fans. That's what most incels probably do. They lack the discipline and believe they're missing out in life so they fap as much as possible and drain their life, time, and money into women who don't give a shit about them. In reality the biggest incel thing is watching porn, simping on only fans, or chasing women like a beta. These things have zero benefit and only negative effects on your life. Meanwhile semen retention only has benefits and no negative effects (outside of not procreating which I'm not suggesting anyone take it to that extreme).


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to add there will not only be check ins on the first of every month in 2022 but Dec 31rst will be the final check in.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> Joining


You're on the list. Good luck too you.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## the BULL (Dec 4, 2021)

chad busts a nut into your oneitis 2 times a day


----------



## Cope>rope (Dec 4, 2021)

Joining


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

Cope>rope said:


> Joining


You're one step closer to becoming the best version of yourself. You're on the list.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 4, 2021)

*I undertook a 10 year nofap streak and I am still a mid twenties khhcv, living in my mothers basement, can't finish university because i'm an unvaxxed retard who refuses to get vaxxed and I still waste hours each day shitposting. where are my superpowers? 
I've started jelqing and stretching to improve my 5.5'' micropenis so I guess I've broken my nofap streak. *


----------



## sensei (Dec 4, 2021)

op is gonna be the first one who will fail, i bet my left nut on it


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Dec 4, 2021)

Joining


----------



## Lihito (Dec 4, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Imagine giving egoy an anal creampie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that The female user?


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

Enkidu said:


> Joining


Congrats, you've been added to the list.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

Remember, only low IQ beta male bitches will troll this thread. I let them do their thing as it's a form of entertainment for the group.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

sensei said:


> op is gonna be the first one who will fail, i bet my left nut on it


Just sell it on the black market for 100k and I'll take the cash. I'll donate it to people who have lost their job during the shutdowns. Thanks


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 4, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *I undertook a 10 year nofap streak and I am still a mid twenties khhcv, living in my mothers basement, can't finish university because i'm an unvaxxed retard who refuses to get vaxxed and I still waste hours each day shitposting. where are my superpowers?
> I've started jelqing and stretching to improve my 5.5'' micropenis so I guess I've broken my nofap streak. *


Do you have no libido? Also your uni won't kick you out because your unvaxxed, hold strong and don't drop out.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 4, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Do you have no libido? Also your uni won't kick you out because your unvaxxed, hold strong and don't drop out.


*There is point having sex because I am ugly sub8 6'1 manlet 5.75'' micropenis cel. 
And yes my uni is kicking me out as they have a vaccine MANDATE. 
Kicked in my final year jfl. *


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 4, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *There is point having sex because I am ugly sub8 6'1 manlet 5.75'' micropenis cel.
> And yes my uni is kicking me out as they have a vaccine MANDATE.
> Kicked in my final year jfl. *


protest
and just keep coming 




also you didnt answer my question. you give me asexual vibes


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 4, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *There is point having sex because I am ugly sub8 6'1 manlet 5.75'' micropenis cel.
> And yes my uni is kicking me out as they have a vaccine MANDATE.
> Kicked in my final year jfl. *


*No point**


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 4, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> protest
> and just keep coming
> 
> 
> ...


*They can get injunctions and worst case, imprisonment in the case of breach of injunction order, to stop me from attending university. There is no point protesting. I am just an outsider given the 99% vaxx status of university peers. I have thought about sending a message to the faculty leader but I doubt the university as a whole would make an exception to the university wide mandate, for a single person. 
I get erections in the morning and can feel blood rush into my penis if I was to think about good looking females. I am not gay nor asexual. I just don't see the point in masturbating because it makes me feel tired, weak and sad. *


----------



## Lihito (Dec 4, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *There is point having sex because I am ugly sub8 6'1 manlet 5.75'' micropenis cel.
> And yes my uni is kicking me out as they have a vaccine MANDATE.
> Kicked in my final year jfl. *


Brother there are words of New society forming for us unvaxxed , a lot of militias are forming in USA we should Keep The good fight


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 4, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> I just don't see the point in masturbating because it makes me feel tired, weak and sad.


I don't either friend. Your streak is just impressive for someone with normal libido.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 4, 2021)

Day one of pre challenge for 2022 finished.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 4, 2021)

Gonna be honest, while during this if I get the opportunity to rail a girl, however slim the chance might be, I'm taking it in a heartbeat. This is more of a "stop wasting hours of your day jerking off + cooming and instead actually try to make the most of your one chance at life" thing for me.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 5, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> Gonna be honest, while during this if I get the opportunity to rail a girl, however slim the chance might be, I'm taking it in a heartbeat. This is more of a "stop wasting hours of your day jerking off + cooming and instead actually try to make the most of your one chance at life" thing for me.


If one is a virgin or didn't get a chance to sow your oats for a few years then by all means take the opportunities when they come.

I needed to change my life because jumping from girl to girl did nothing but destroy my life in every way possible (career, wealth, health, etc). I received no long term benefit and just the short term quick rush and good feelings from the hormones. However, I'm not against at least experiencing this pain/pleasure relationship at least once in one's life in fact I'm all for it.


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm in. Next year until Applications in June is life changing for me. If I don't make it then im truly fucked


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 5, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> I'm in. Next year until Applications in June is life changing for me. If I don't make it then im truly fucked



Congrats, you've been added to this list. 

Applications for what? Are you talking about college?


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 5, 2021)

Fin fucked me so it's easy for me to not cum tbh, last time i jerked off was 1 month and half ago


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Dec 5, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do semen retention on weekdays and on weekends I let it all out


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 5, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> Fin fucked me so it's easy for me to not cum tbh, last time i jerked off was 1 month and half ago


I suppose you can look at this as a blessing while others may look at this as a curse. One month is longer than most men can last.

I would say an average man (18-50) is draining their life force at least 1-4 times per week. This gives those who practice retention for long periods of time


pianoboy123 said:


> i do semen retention on weekdays and on weekends I let it all out



Yes, I can see that from many men as they probably work a 9-5 on weekdays and they sleep in and over eat on weekends and don't have much to do on weekends so they blow their loads. I can see most men falling in this cycle for sure. I always recommend filling up your daily schedule with things you enjoy and use up all the time for that day so there's no time to wast.


----------



## Kroker (Dec 5, 2021)

2 years pushing towards 3 yeard of nofap.


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Dec 6, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Congrats, you've been added to this list.
> 
> Applications for what? Are you talking about college?


For work, I'm a post college wageslave now


----------



## EvilShady10 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm joining in, but I'll only fail if I see an oportuninity to have sex with a high quality woman (serious relationship potential)


----------



## Achtung (Dec 6, 2021)

Joining


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 6, 2021)

EvilShady10 said:


> I'm joining in, but I'll only fail if I see an oportuninity to have sex with a high quality woman (serious relationship potential)


Awesome, you've been added to the A team. Do what's best for you.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 6, 2021)

Achtung said:


> Joining


Sweet deal, you've been added. That's ten participants so far.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 6, 2021)

Day 2 and Day 3 of semen retention pre 2022 challenge finished.


----------



## fuggg (Dec 6, 2021)

joining

how about discord btw? might be more efficient than a thread tbh


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 7, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joining in this bruvva, fapping has consumed my life a bit lately


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 7, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Joining in this bruvva, fapping has consumed my life a bit lately


Good for you man. Just remember to post on the first of every month to post if you managed to be successfull in your retention goals. 

Fill up your schedule with other things to prevent boredom and have a purpose you're doing this. Good luck to you. You're on the list.


----------



## efes (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm at day 132 after day 30 its very easy even though I do blast my t levels with supplements and gym dont have the urge anymore...


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 7, 2021)

efes said:


> I'm at day 132 after day 30 its very easy even though I do blast my t levels with supplements and gym dont have the urge anymore...


Incredible job. I found the two most difficult days was day 14 and day 60. I remember one day I had soo much sexual energy on day 60 that I did a full body workout 4 sets each muscle group, hill sprints, wrote a 15 page financial plan document on trading assets by utilizing the wealth cycles, filled out three resumes all after a full day of work. 

Glad the urge is gone for you. The fear of missing out is the last thing to go after the urges are gone.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 7, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ded srs when I say I could be doing this in the near future but I don’t think I’m there mentally yet. You gotta want it bad enough which isn’t the case for me as of now.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 7, 2021)

.👽. said:


> 2 days is the most i did a nofap. also:
> View attachment 1425740


Lol who was that user again? Forgot his username


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 7, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> I am ded srs when I say I could be doing this in the near future but I don’t think I’m there mentally yet. You gotta want it bad enough which isn’t the case for me as of now.


Ok, no worries and I hope you get to that place one of these days in the future.


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 7, 2021)

Coom induced apathy is the worst. Cant believe its already almost 2022 already.

Best thing I've found to help is to keep yourself busy and never give yourself alone time.

tag me


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 7, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> Coom induced apathy is the worst. Cant believe its already almost 2022 already.
> 
> Best thing I've found to help is to keep yourself busy and never give yourself alone time.
> 
> tag me


Right on man. I can't believe this many people are up to this tough challenge. I must admit I will be absolutely shocked if more that 2 people make it to the end but I'll give out a prize to one of the participants who make it all the way. It will be randomized but at least one person will get something for their efforts.

You're on the list.


----------



## Just4Beast (Dec 8, 2021)

Im in, a group on snap or whats app would be lit


----------



## EvilShady10 (Dec 8, 2021)

I started this challenge 2 days before this post, right now I'm about to hit one week being clean and not fapping, day 3-4 were the hardest by far. Btw I started my looksmaxxing plan at the wrong moment because I think I have covid or flu or something, idk if that helped to my nofap process. It's the farthest I've ever been on NoFap, I've been addicted for 10 years (some days were brutal, +4 faps, pure lust) I think it messed my hair growth, my eyes areas, but most important, my confidence. We are gonna fucking make it bruhs

PD: and yes, a SEVERE fap addiction can affect you physically like me, trust me, I'm starting to see the benefits of retention, I don't want to sound redpilled, it's the absolute truth, despite being sick right now I look at myself in a different way in the mirror, it's amazing, I will post pics in 2 or 3 months when I'll softmaxx


----------



## Umbra (Dec 8, 2021)

Will give it a try



Also me on the 1st of January


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 8, 2021)

Just4Beast said:


> Im in, a group on snap or whats app would be lit


You've been added to the list.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 8, 2021)

Day 4 and 5 finished


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 11, 2021)

Days 6 and 7 finished. Day 7 felt a spike in T. Increased weight on all exercises today.


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 11, 2021)

Legit!! I went from nw4 to nw1 just in 2 weeks


----------



## EvilShady10 (Dec 11, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Days 6 and 7 finished. Day 7 felt a spike in T. Increased weight on all exercises today.


same bro, the spike is real, I've been sick the first days of the week, also I am on a caloric deficit now and despite all that I increased the weight in the bench press and the squat


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Dec 11, 2021)

checking in, add me, already on day 5


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 11, 2021)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> checking in, add me, already on day 5


You're on the list. Officially the first day starts on Jan 1rst and the final day we check in is Dec 31rst 2022. I'm just starting now to get some momentum as I know it gets easier after day 14 and after day 60 It's a cake walk.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 11, 2021)

EvilShady10 said:


> same bro, the spike is real, I've been sick the first days of the week, also I am on a caloric deficit now and despite all that I increased the weight in the bench press and the squat


As long as you're not on an extreme cut this is very possible. However, being sick would normally take a toll on people so that's very impressive you managed to increase your lifts despite both things going against you.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 11, 2021)

Endocrine effects of masturbation in men - PubMed


The levels of pregnenolone, dehydroepiandrosterone (DHA), androstenedione, testosterone, dihydrotestosterone (DHT), oestrone, oestradiol, cortisol and luteinizing hormone (LH) were measured in the peripheral plasma of a group of young, apparently healthy males before and after masturbation. The...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Study on the effects of masturbation and hair loss. Basically you're increasing your DHT levels which causes hair losses and losing nutrients which causes even more hair loss.


----------



## EvilShady10 (Dec 13, 2021)

Update, day 12 for me, the hardest day by far, I almost failed but I'm still standing


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 13, 2021)

EvilShady10 said:


> Update, day 12 for me, the hardest day by far, I almost failed but I'm still standing


Nice you made out alive. I just keep a tazor handy anytime I even think about doing it. jk jk.

Just completed day 11 today.


----------



## PYT (Dec 13, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to join but this is also lowkey signing up to be celibate for a year

But I put it on my *moms fucking life that for the entirety of next year that I won’t jerk off*

if I do I’m gonna go bald
(Locked in)


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 14, 2021)

imma join too, i need to stop jerking off it’s affecting my sex life and overall quality of life


----------



## Soontm (Dec 14, 2021)

A small anecdote from my semen retention journey.I was at day 30 or something.

-girl I was grooming for 1 month finally let me fuck her(didnt cum ofc)

-ex fwbs randomly wrote me out of the blue

- got approached in the club 3 times in a night by actually gl girls.

-became a gym rat and built some massive guns. 

- went on a tinder date she took me home and endend my streak… goddamn but it was worth it.

Back to day 7 again.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 15, 2021)

Umbra said:


> Will give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been added to the list.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 15, 2021)

PYT said:


> I want to join but this is also lowkey signing up to be celibate for a year
> 
> But I put it on my *moms fucking life that for the entirety of next year that I won’t jerk off*
> 
> ...


You're locked in


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 15, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> imma join too, i need to stop jerking off it’s affecting my sex life and overall quality of life


You're on the list


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 15, 2021)

I finished day 13.


----------



## King Solomon (Dec 16, 2021)

Finished day 14. Much easier after this big day.

Things I'm adding to my daily routine for 2022 (although these are things I already do but this is for extra accountability).

1.) Full body workouts daily (deload weeks with less volue will be included). Improving strength and aesthetics/ratios
2.) Adhering to my caloric needs so no fat is gained only muscle. Maintaining low body fat %
3.) 30 minutes a day in improving a skill that I can turn into a business: retired life has given me freedom now I need to take on new adventures and challenges in life.


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Dec 18, 2021)

im joining


----------



## Polaboric (Dec 18, 2021)

Joining


----------



## Allez (Dec 18, 2021)

Joining


----------



## BIG DOGZ (Dec 19, 2021)

Joining


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 19, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about all of the married guys on here? Wouldn't this challenge be unfair to our wives? Kind of a selfish thing to do if you ask me.


----------



## BIG DOGZ (Dec 19, 2021)

Are u vaxxed bro


----------



## AllesScheiße (Dec 19, 2021)

Joining


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 19, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Someone on here debunked semen retention and said something about vasodilation and stress hormones and shit.











TIL that for a healthy (reduced chance of cancer) prostate later in life, men are to ejaculate around 20+ times per month







looksmax.org


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2021)

@King Solomon I join your challenge

fapping is not the only bad habit I had: binge drinking every weekend destroyed my health and stunted my muscle growth, nevertheless last the last drunkennes led me to cut my canthus *[1]*


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> TIL that for a healthy (reduced chance of cancer) prostate later in life, men are to ejaculate around 20+ times per month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes coomer
by the way most men on earth experience prostate cancer or hyperplasia in their 50s.
Meanwhile we looksmaxers are very not likely to get prostate problems because we are all on finasteride or dutasteride, medications which prevent prostate illness


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 19, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> yes coomer
> by the way most men on earth experience prostate cancer or hyperplasia in their 50s.
> Meanwhile we looksmaxers are very not likely to get prostate problems because we are all on finasteride or dutasteride, medications which prevent prostate illness


Not using your prostate (by ejaculating) is similar to never stretching a muscle and having problems later down the line as a result.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 19, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Not using your prostate (by ejaculating) is similar to never stretching a muscle and having problems later down the line as a result.


with nofap I have nocturnal emissions and wet dreams regularly. My prostate and balls are working and once they are full they release semen by night

the only problem is that I am forced to see again and fuck my ex in those realistic wet dreams


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 19, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> with nofap I have nocturnal emissions and wet dreams regularly.


Same, which was why I stopped because it would wake me up and make a mess.


----------



## Skrocle (Dec 20, 2021)

im joining, hate this shit


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 23, 2021)

achieving new goals every other day


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 23, 2021)

joining, will not bust a single nut after 31 december 00:00


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Dec 23, 2021)

them said:


> Imagine being such a low t cuck u do this shit, @Ed676 @N1666 thoughts on these castrated trannies?


im 70 days on nofap, attraction is real.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Dec 23, 2021)

them said:


> Imagine being such a low t cuck u do this shit, @Ed676 @N1666 thoughts on these castrated trannies?


jfl projecting


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 1, 2022)

@mr.Chad
@Bobby
@Herecales Perseus
@Preoximerianas
@Cope>rope
@Enkidu
@TyroneIncoming
@EvilShady10
@Achtung
@fuggg
@Chadethnic101
@HQNPmaxxing
@Umbra
@chadmanlet04

Time to check in. I'll give you guys 24 hours from now to check in. Day one complete. This shit is too easy.

Other things to help you on your journey:
1.) Post here daily to track your progress
2.) Chose a buddy from here to keep tabs on each other and help each other out so you can share info you don't feel comfortable with blasting to everyone but also keep each other accountable
3.) This can also be an accountability thread for all your major routines/goals for 2022.

If I were to guess I would say less than 1% of men in this world can successfully finish one full year of semen retention. Also of the men doing it this year alone I would say it's less than 0.001%.

As I've said before semen retention is a great foundation because it assists you in becoming the best version of yourself (higher levels of strength, memory, cognition, great feeling of well being, etc). However, just doing semen retention and not striving towards your purpose or goals in life will not really accomplish anything. This is just a tool in your utility belt to make achieving whatever goals you have much easier and results to come faster.

Good luck to you on this journey.


----------



## Umbra (Jan 1, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> @mr.Chad
> @Bobby
> @Herecales Perseus
> @Preoximerianas
> ...


I just started on 1st of january. I fapped last time on 31dec, it's time to quit, especially because i used porn most of my life and fapped with death grip and so on, fuck porn and fuck cooming every day. Will try to go as long as possible then just fap 2 times a week or less to girls, 0 porn (sex is not included)


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 1, 2022)

First day


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jan 1, 2022)

day 1 completed


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 2, 2022)

day 1 completed, note that i may not respond to all daily calls becuase i don't go in here too much anymore, I'll still notify if I'm out though


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 2, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> day 1 completed, note that i may not respond to all daily calls becuase i don't go in here too much anymore, I'll still notify if I'm out though


The first of each month is all that is required. Other than that you can do as many as you want.


----------



## Cope>rope (Jan 2, 2022)

Day 1 completed cold showers from here on


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jan 2, 2022)

Checking in


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 2, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> @mr.Chad
> @Bobby
> @Herecales Perseus
> @Preoximerianas
> ...


Checking innn, big goal of mine is to never watch porn again..
Plan to go as long as possible and then gap once a week and meet girls as my sexual outlet.

Will check in once a month if anyone wants to be a accountability buddy then let me know!


----------



## EvilShady10 (Jan 2, 2022)

Day fucking one completed, I won't let this post die


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 2, 2022)

Nutted twice to granny porn 

u mirin op


----------



## Alibaba69 (Jan 2, 2022)

Didn't read + joined


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 2, 2022)

Joined


----------



## Preoximerianas (Jan 2, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> @mr.Chad
> @Bobby
> @Herecales Perseus
> @Preoximerianas
> ...



Day 1 completed, wasn't too difficult and hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 2, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> What about all of the married guys on here? Wouldn't this challenge be unfair to our wives? Kind of a selfish thing to do if you ask me.


RIP any man that is married in this reality.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 2, 2022)

goodluck bros


----------



## Nad (Jan 2, 2022)

this year different


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jan 2, 2022)

Semen retention is pointless after a period of one week.
You need a regular ejaculation schedule for your dick and balls to stay healthy.
There is no increase in T levels after one week.
Salomon just wants your penises to shrink so he won't be the only dickcel here


----------



## efidescontinuado (Jan 2, 2022)

inb4 the thread with most porn of the site


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 3, 2022)

Updates are in. Who will survive until the first of next month?


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 3, 2022)

Caging hard rn at this autism


----------



## Jamesothy (Jan 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> RIP any man that is married in this reality.


Not every married man's reality is the worst case scenario that rests in the back of your mind. 

I've been married three years and have never experienced any problems. My wife uses no social media, doesn't listen to music, watches zero television/series, has no interest in the arts/new age garbage (yoga etc.), reads the Bible every day of her own accord, and submits to my authority as the head of the house even when I'm wrong.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 3, 2022)

day 3


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jan 3, 2022)

Update: I give up


----------



## Kill (Jan 4, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> day 3


----------



## Kill (Jan 4, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Update: I give up


Bruh


----------



## Kill (Jan 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> @mr.Chad
> @Bobby
> @Herecales Perseus
> @Preoximerianas
> ...


Add me to tag list lil nigga


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 5, 2022)

Trying to make it a year without porn since I'm developing a fetish for a _less legal _kind of porn
I'm desensitized to vanilla porn, and I often develop new fetishes, then binge on porn of them until I need something else


----------



## fuggg (Jan 5, 2022)

wtf I didnt get your notification somehow? 
Anyway I started nofap on 28 December at 3AM (kek), still going strong rn
anybody want to be my accountabilitybuddy?


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Wanna go hardcore nofap but one of the biggest temptations is checking snapchat stories and swiping to the hot girls I know irl. Usually these bitches posting vids of their asses hanging out or their tits, they tempt us subhumans to coom.
One of the white girls just posted a "one year of the gym" video where it's her doing barbell squats with the tightest gym tights I've ever seen hugging her ass and squatting


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jan 7, 2022)

day 7 completed


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Jan 7, 2022)

Fuck that nigga, have fun spurting sperm all over your bedsheets every night and sleeping in that mess. Last time i went on nofap for 3 days and already got wet dream where im fucking this hot tribal african bitch with anal warts, it was insanely realistic even the feel on the dick while i was fucking her warted ass felt like there was her ass really gripping my dick. I woke up in the middle of spurting and started swearing since that meant i had to get up at like 4 am and change my clothes as well as sheets.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 7, 2022)

Serious here tho after not nutting for 5 days plus I find I need to piss so much more.. if I don't but for weeks I piss loads a day, anyone else get this?
I think my prostate must swell or sumthing, which can't be good


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 7, 2022)

*nut


----------



## fuggg (Jan 7, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Serious here tho after not nutting for 5 days plus I find I need to piss so much more.. if I don't but for weeks I piss loads a day, anyone else get this?
> I think my prostate must swell or sumthing, which can't be good



you are overthinking it, there is no relation there. maybe you piss more often when you fap = more piss volume on nofap days which makes you believe you are actually pissing more when its just distributed differently

the theory that fapping decreases the chances of prostate cancer/ is good for the prostate is completely unfounded but propagated so the jewish porn industry can keep making money


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 8, 2022)

fuggg said:


> you are overthinking it, there is no relation there. maybe you piss more often when you fap = more piss volume on nofap days which makes you believe you are actually pissing more when its just distributed differently
> 
> the theory that fapping decreases the chances of prostate cancer/ is good for the prostate is completely unfounded but propagated so the jewish porn industry can keep making money


Honestly I'm not making it up, when I was 20 I did no fap for 3 months and I needed to urinate so much more, like I'd get this uti feeling sometimes.
Anyways I will continue anyways as I feel good, if it gets worse will report on here


----------



## FailedAbortion (Jan 9, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> 1.) Nikola Tesla
> 2.) Leonardo Da Vinci
> 3.) Tyson
> 4.) Ali
> 5.) Steve Jobs


1)perma autist nerd
2)autist nerd
3)no, only for fights 
4) 3)
5)nerd


----------



## King Solomon (Jan 9, 2022)

FailedAbortion said:


> 1)perma autist nerd
> 2)autist nerd
> 3)no, only for fights
> 4) 3)
> 5)nerd


Nerds are ruling the world.
Tyson did it for 5 years straight when he was in his prime.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 9, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> What about all of the married guys on here? Wouldn't this challenge be unfair to our wives? Kind of a selfish thing to do if you ask me.


I think I have a solution for this. Just a little free advice.

What you can do.
First, get 2 condoms.

Than after that


Spoiler



get a mate of you to come around, and fuck her twice. Properly


----------



## efidescontinuado (Jan 14, 2022)

15 days in, feeling good.


----------



## King Solomon (Feb 1, 2022)

Herecales Perseus
@




@Preoximerianas
@



@Cope>rope
@E@Enkidu
@



@TyroneIncoming
@



@EvilShady10
@A@Achtung
@F@fuggg
@



@Chadethnic101
@H@HQNPmaxxing
@



@Umbra
@



@chadmanlet04

What say you? Are you still alive? Did you make it the entire month?

I was busy building alternative sources for energy to nearly complete my off grid home so I don't have the time to even consider doing the nasty dirty unclean actions lol.

I think the worse thing that happened was I ended up thinking about a previous girl I was with many years ago in the morning. I started reading a book and turned on my light to get over the feeling and thoughts.

Well, I hope you guys survived the toughest task which is that first month. You may have some night time excretions but that's normal.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Feb 1, 2022)

By some miracle of the Universe I survived the month even thought there were moments were it was close. Realized that the main driving force of the degeneracy wasn't me being horny but me being bored, I used it as a crutch to basically pass the time. So anytime the urge came up I would work out like doing a bunch of pushups, write in the journal, or actually putting in effort to learn Spanish and cursive writing.


----------



## fuggg (Feb 1, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Herecales Perseus
> @
> 
> 
> ...


Havent fapped since 28th of december

girls still wont acknowledge my existence though, nofap has failed me :murphyrage:


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 2, 2022)

I am still alive, I failed on final day- but we continue, again it's due to boredom so I need to fill up my day way more- this along with cuttig is one of the toughest things a man can accomplish tbh


----------



## Umbra (Feb 2, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Herecales Perseus
> @
> 
> 
> ...


i failed on the 1st of february lulz, might fap once every few weeks from now on or start nofap again in march


----------



## fuggg (Mar 1, 2022)

@King Solomon 


you forgot to post dog


----------



## King Solomon (Mar 1, 2022)

Back again:

If you had a relapse don't worry. Keep showing up and stay motivated. Sometimes people progressively increase their streaks over time (1 week-1 month-6months -year, etc).



Herecales Perseus
@ 




@



@Preoximerianas
@ 




@



@Cope>rope
@E@E@Enkidu
@ 




@



@TyroneIncoming
@ 




@



@EvilShady10
@A@A@Achtung
@F@F@fuggg
@ 




@



@Chadethnic101
@H@



@HQNPmaxxing
@ 




@



@Umbra
@ 




@



@chadmanlet04


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks Bhai we move king Solomon, cutting, no dap, then surgery in late march and I'll ascend before my birthday in summer insha'Allah.
Life has begun man


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Mar 1, 2022)

I relapsed ngl being on steroids made me very horny


----------



## Preoximerianas (Mar 5, 2022)

Still going strong.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Are you guys putting X's on your calindar's or have you got past that point where you no longer need to count the days it's second nature (habitual)?

I should mention for most people to get past day 90 this normally requires some kind of method to achieve sexual transmutation. Now using this energy for sports, your business, weightlifting is great. However, a more efficient method is to use Qigong, meditation, breathing tecniques, etc to properly transmute this energy or life force. I will go into more depth on this within a separate thread. There are books on this but most people would find books insufficient to master this technique.

If you do master this technique this will upgrade your life in ways you can't even possibly imagine. I believe this technique is why certain cultures and civilizations were highly advanced many thousands of years ago but much of their history was destroyed. These practices can drastically increase longevity, strength, creativity, IQ, etc. Semen retention is just the start. I will post all pooks, videos and retreats you can go to for the full benefit and to eventually master this technique. Again books are great but I found them to be insufficient to fully master this ability. 

Also, even if you've relapsed I would highly reccommend to keep trying and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> I relapsed ngl being on steroids made me very horny


That will do it.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> Still going strong.


Great job


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 2, 2022)

@mr.Chad
@Bobby
@Herecales Perseus
@



@Preoximerianas
@



@Cope>rope
@E@Enkidu
@



@TyroneIncoming
@



@EvilShady10
@A@Achtung
@F@fuggg
@



@Chadethnic101
@



@HQNPmaxxing
@



@Umbra
@



@chadmanlet04
I'm guessing 90% are gone from this site by now. Oh well.


----------



## fuggg (Apr 2, 2022)

I am still on it and still on sr actually


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 2, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Are you guys putting X's on your calindar's or have you got past that point where you no longer need to count the days it's second nature (habitual)?
> 
> I should mention for most people to get past day 90 this normally requires some kind of method to achieve sexual transmutation. Now using this energy for sports, your business, weightlifting is great. However, a more efficient method is to use Qigong, meditation, breathing tecniques, etc to properly transmute this energy or life force. I will go into more depth on this within a separate thread. There are books on this but most people would find books insufficient to master this technique.
> 
> ...


On it, only relapsed once this year and that was on feb 25. Transmuting all my energy into the gym and looksmaxxing


----------



## Okkypras (Apr 3, 2022)

Joining, have been start sr since 1 april yesterday


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> *4.) Ali*


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

jewcel said:


> On it, only relapsed once this year and that was on feb 25. Transmuting all my energy into the gym and looksmaxxing


That's outstanding man, keep it up.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

fuggg said:


> I am still on it and still on sr actually


Awesome, I hope you're receiving solid benefits.


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 3, 2022)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 3, 2022)

No


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 3, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Is it too late to join?


No


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Is it too late to join?


Yeah man that's cool, I'll add you now. I think I'll keep this open for anyone but I'll send prizes to those who were here for the entire year at the end of the year. Good Luck

Tips:

1.) Know your triggers (what causes you to relapse) attempt to elimate and replace
2.) Fill your daily schedule completely 30 minute chunks every day at the end of the day
3.) Sexual transmutation practice (meditation, Qigong, and breathing practices that help transmute your lifeforce/your seed back to your brain). There are some books on this and I can explain it but videos or learning with a retreat is the best method. By far semen retention combined with sexual transmutation is the best method I've found to increase one's longevity and to upgrade your life.
4.) Affirmations: It may sound silly but I have a quick 2-3 affirmations or promises I use to keep the streak going.
5.) Purpose: I also read this out every morning, this is my Y factor and if I didn't have this and see it every day then I may slip up. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 3, 2022)

No pussy megatgread


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Yeah man that's cool, I'll add you now. I think I'll keep this open for anyone but I'll send prizes to those who were here for the entire year at the end of the year. Good Luck


If we have sex & just a lil bit come out does that count as failure?


----------



## Dibbs (Apr 3, 2022)

Can I still join the challenge? If so, I am down for it!


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 3, 2022)

Im gonna make you proud  @Stare


----------



## poopoohead (Apr 3, 2022)

starting today.


King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 9, 2022)

I have been nofapping since the start of the year.

99 / 365 progress to god mode.

Before nofapping I use to waste multiple hours of my day fapping.
Now I am more productive, I am more rational, more calm, less prone to simping women, and much more sociable


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 9, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> I have been nofapping since the start of the year.
> 
> 99 / 365 progress to god mode.
> 
> ...


You haven’t busted a nut in 100 days?


----------



## XAE17 (Apr 9, 2022)

Amexmaxx said:


> Someone on here debunked semen retention and said something about vasodilation and stress hormones and shit.


find it and send it


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 18, 2022)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mewton (Apr 18, 2022)

Meanwhile chad faps 4x a day


----------



## Deleted member 18340 (Apr 18, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting from 18th april , Monday , 23 year old male ...we gonna make it brahs ...


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 18, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> You haven’t busted a nut in 100 days?



No I will not fap ever again in my life.
that activity ruined my life


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 18, 2022)

yo add me to the list pls


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 22, 2022)

Checkin in


----------



## tyronelite (Apr 29, 2022)

Day 2


----------



## NickerNationalist88 (Apr 29, 2022)

Joining


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 30, 2022)

Mewton said:


> Meanwhile chad faps 4x a day


Sick and tired of comments like this. Why do you care what chad is doing? Focus on yourself and what can benefit you ffs


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 30, 2022)

Relapsed 4 times so far in 2022. Going strong tho


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 30, 2022)

@King Solomon Hey, I would like to join. Relapsed today but I'm a couple hours in. Add me


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 30, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Relapsed 4 times so far in 2022. Going strong tho


Wow. What's your streak now?


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 30, 2022)

JayAscension said:


> Wow. What's your streak now?


0 , broke the 62 day streak yesterday. Don't feel too different though.


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Apr 30, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> If you're weak minded, beta male simp, cuck, pussy ass bitch then you will not join this challenge. Don't even bother starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L is joinin the challenge!
May 1st -----> Start Date
Goal---->For the rest of muh lyf
Today is 1st Day Let's see how much far i can go!!!😃😃😃 Hope i never masturbate again intentionally and unintentionally! And hope i get a Big Dick♥️😨😊🤯🥲


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 30, 2022)

jewcel said:


> 0 , broke the 62 day streak yesterday. Don't feel too different though.


Wow. You must have busted a LOAD. (No Homo) How much did you shoot out?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 30, 2022)

Bro @King Solomon is it too late to join?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 30, 2022)

Need to change this disgusting habit , WE MOVE!

If I can not fap for this whole summer, imagine......

I've done alot of research on sexual transmittion, quiong and ancient chinese sexual methods but @King Solomon what do you actually perform this.

I plan to incorporate in a penile growth routine, being able to hold your load at will and direct your sexual energy is.....


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 30, 2022)

JayAscension said:


> Wow. You must have busted a LOAD. (No Homo) How much did you shoot out?


Hm, it was too late at night for me to remember, but I did relapse 3 times in a row. Cleaning up's a bummer.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 30, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Hm, it was too late at night for me to remember, but I did relapse 3 times in a row. Cleaning up's a bummer.


Sad how i recognize that avi immediately please change it bro

actually nvm dont do so. It's your prerogative, obviously try and reduce temptations, but as long as you're on this earth, they're present

We must learn self control and how to resist them


----------



## King Solomon (May 10, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Need to change this disgusting habit , WE MOVE!
> 
> If I can not fap for this whole summer, imagine......
> 
> ...


It's never too late to join. This is more of an accountability thread now if anything. 


What do I practice? I'd reccomend looking into this book and the DVD's or workshops of Michael Winn. I've read many books and taken a few courses and attended multiple weekend retreats over the last year to master this. When I just used the book I had a negative experience as I had accidentally had the energy stuck without properly opening up my pathways which had terrible side effects until I figured out how to clear or opern up these pathways. I'd highly reccomend the retreats but if you can't afford the retreat go with the DVD combined with the book. I could write a book on this myself but I believe it would be more beneficial for people to see in person demonstrations.


As for the penile growth aspect. I would say don't worry about the length as the girth is vastly more important. If you're over 5.5 inches in lenght that's enough length to satisfy and make any girl climax multiple times with the combination of the right moves, stamina (you can last essentially as long as you want because this book demonstrates how to have dry orgasims or no ejaculation). Once I mastered this I had the best sex of my life for literally 4 hours while having multiple full body orgasms lasting 5-10 minutes instead of 10 seconds of cuming and draining my seed.

I would highly reccomend starting with Jeqling for 3-4 months first to build up your tolerance level. Then start slowly incoorporating clamping. Then add in horse 440's which is clamp the base of the penis then hold the head of the penis which engourges the shaft even more. After 2 years of this I gained 2 inches of girth and cemented my gains. I also gained an inch of length even though that wasn't my intention.

When I combined the sexual techniques, dry full body orgasms, with the gains of my girth I had the best sex of my life in my early 30's and started going after every 18-20 year old girl that I desired. This was a 2 year period and it was great but overall it really just wasted my time and energy but it was fun. I still receive texts from many of the girls to this day telling me to come back but I'm never coming back. 

Overall, I'd say go for at least 5.5 inch mid shaft and 6 inch base penis and that should do the trick for most women. 

I'll make a post about sexual transmutation and how it relates to biblical scripture and why I believe it's a great path to pysiological regeneration.

1.) Sexual Transmutation:
A.) Semen Retention Miracle: Secrets of Sexual Energy Transmutation for Wealth,: New 9781913357702 | eBay

B.) Taoist Secrets of Love: Cultivating Male Sexual Energy Paperback | eBay
-workshops and many DVD's for visual instruction https://healingtaousa.com/product/sexual-vitality-qigong-dvd/
-other benefits: last forever in bed with no ejaculation full body orgasims, better overall health and vitality, improved cognition


----------



## King Solomon (May 10, 2022)

Well my dudes, I'm late to post. I had major intestinal issues arise due to a histamine intolerance which lead to SIBO which lead to diverticulitis which lead to 20 lbs of weight loss. Being out in the wilderness made this damn near impossible to deal with. I basically dry fasted for 3 days then water fasted for another 4 days then had an elminination diet for 14 days, then a slow reintroduction of food for the next 14 days. 

I took various herbal remedies to heal my intestinal lining and kill of the bad bacteria. I added in probiotics for good bacteria and now I'm being very carefull to manage how much high histamine foods or histamine producing foods I consume per meal because a relapse of this would be deadly since I have no doctor. 

I just started feeling like myself today and finally have normal digestion and can eat normally again.

Thankfully I stocked up on foods and herbs to treat myself and know the power of dry fasting combined with water fasting.

I hope all is well with everyone. Well, the one good thing about this is I had no issues staying on semen retention as I literally was fighting for my life. That and I now have more knowledge on the gut biome, SIBO, histamine intolerance, diverticulitis, probiotics, than I ever thought I would know.


----------



## King Solomon (May 10, 2022)

𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L said:


> @𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L is joinin the challenge!
> May 1st -----> Start Date
> Goal---->For the rest of muh lyf
> Today is 1st Day Let's see how much far i can go!!!😃😃😃 Hope i never masturbate again intentionally and unintentionally! And hope i get a Big Dick♥️😨😊🤯🥲


I suppose it depends on your definition of a big dick is and what your starting point is. With that being said I do personally notice a dramatic difference in my flacid mode and erect mode when comparing my post 1-7 days after ejaculation when compared to 60 days of semen retention. I have at least a 0.3 inch girth increase and 0.25 inch length increase. I don't know if I'm the only one who notices this but the week or so after ejaculation I would not only feel drained, tired and mentally not all there but my dick looks like it's on pencil mode. I just feel like less of a man overall after draining my seed in every way imagineable.

I believe 60-90 days is required for full maturation of the semen. This will provide you with the best offspring possible if you wait at least this long if you do one day decide to have a kid. You're basically giving the woman your best genetics possible.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (May 10, 2022)

Nofap no porn is easy just have sex


----------



## ALP (May 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> just have sex


Why do you think we are in this forum .


----------



## JayAscension (May 25, 2022)

Got to 8 days and I relapsed because I smoked weed. Don't smoke weed guys. I'm serious. Don't take gmo marijuana when doing SR/NoFap. It will make your hornier and you will lose your streak


----------



## Lorsss (May 25, 2022)

@King Solomon 
today I broke my nofap streak. It started on the second January 2022 and finished today due to my relapse.
The reason which led me to relapse was an extreme stress. 
The feeling which I most hardly bear is the feeling of undecision.
Whenever I have to take big decisions which I believe to have an effect on the long term, I feel an extreme stress. and this stress leads me to do stupid things


----------



## Jarate (Jul 6, 2022)

Got a 140 day streak this year and then I went down BAD (20 relapses in 46 days).
Go agane


----------



## Deleted member 19152 (Sep 9, 2022)

@King Solomon 
Im going to do it bro, day 1 today, I promise to finish this year or i will cut my nuts


----------



## Deleted member 19152 (Sep 10, 2022)

Nano said:


> @King Solomon
> Im going to do it bro, day 1 today, I promise to finish this year or i will cut my nuts


day 2, im going hard asf eating meat and rice and listening to tevvez, 1000current T, lets fucking go brahs


----------

